# Rummynose dropping like flies...



## fishandchips (Mar 22, 2006)

I'm a bit stumped with a problem so I'm hoping someone can shed light on the issue or think of something that I haven't thought of yet. The situation is as follows:


I bought a group of ten rummynose tetras and slowly, one by one they are dying off. I still have five of them alive in the tank at this time. Funny thing is, there is absolutely no signs of distress or even laboured breathing prior to finding them dead. There are no signs of external physical damage to the fish either, so I've ruled out any chances of agression between tankmates. 

I have checked the following levels: Ammonia is zero, non-chelated and chelated iron levels are ideal, ph is 6.8 - 7 and the water is quite soft. 


I thought perhaps they were not getting their share of the food, so I increased the amount slightly, but still found another dead tonight. 

It's important to also note that all other inhabitants, including ten cardinal tetras, three rosy barbs, four oto cats and two bolivian rams are all doing incredibly well. The live plants in the tank are also growing like nuts, so as I mentioned, I'm at a loss for an explanation. 


Can anyone think of anything?? Could it be that I just got a bad batch of fish?


Thanks,
Adam


----------



## kweenshaker (Mar 11, 2006)

How old is your tank? I find rummynose to be quite fragile fish, but in an established tank, they do much better. I had the same problem with cardinals when my tank was fairly new...but after my tank was up and running for a while, they stabilized and even the new ones I've added have been fine.

Other than that, I can't really think of anything.


----------



## fishandchips (Mar 22, 2006)

The tank is approximately 6 to 7 weeks old. Good to know that someone else had difficulty with these fish in a relatively new tank. I will wait and see if things remedy themselves with the rummynose.


Thanks very much for the reply!


Adam


----------



## kwonger81 (Mar 29, 2006)

I don't have any helpful ideas as to what happened to your fish, but I bought 12 rummynose from BAs North York at the beginning of May and did not have any problems with them. I set my tank up in early April. The guy at BAs told me that they were bred locally, so they generally did better than wild-caught fish, since they are already adapted to Toronto water. I'm assuming that you acclimatized them properly (from your post, it sounds like you're an experienced aquarist).

Jeff.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

fishandchips said:


> The tank is approximately 6 to 7 weeks old. Good to know that someone else had difficulty with these fish in a relatively new tank. I will wait and see if things remedy themselves with the rummynose.
> 
> Thanks very much for the reply!
> 
> Adam


my guess is pH shock. Are they moving their fins faster than normal?


----------



## fishandchips (Mar 22, 2006)

They weren't moving their fins any faster than normal, or at least not that I noticed at the time. Fortunately, everything seems to have balanced out now and all fish have been eating well and growing.


Thanks to everyone that replied, it is much appreciated.



-Adam


----------



## Grey Legion (Mar 20, 2006)

Did you buy them from a larger fish or pet store?, my guess would be a bad batch. Tetra's face a lot of hard times before they reach your tank and it is not uncommom for a group to drop off when all the stress wears off. I have had the same problem with Lemon & Neon tetra's.

Sad to say but little to nothing you can do, try your best to keep them fed and the strong ones will live a long and happy life then slowly add to the remain fish to obtain a healthy school, I know it mat sound cruel but your doing yourself a favour by simply letting nature take it course and allowing the weaker fish to die.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Another option is to buy then from reputable stores. My favourite is Wong's fish store at Broadview. I don't know how they keep them, but from experience, I find that their tetras are alot more healthy that the chain fish stores.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Tigercga (Mar 26, 2006)

I bought my rummynose at Warden and Steeles at $2 each. They are all in very shape and healthy for a year.


----------



## summ3r (Jul 23, 2006)

I dunno what the cause was but I had the same thing happen to my rummynose. I had a school of 9 that I bought in January and slowly, one by one they disappeared. Everyone else in the tank is healthy and happy (esp. the shrimp who I'm sure disposed of the dead bodies because I never saw one).
Now I don't have any left.

I was feeding bloodworm, flake, and Hikari fancy guppy pellets.


----------

